# Breadcrumbs



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2007)

After opening, refrigerate or not?    How long is the shelf life?


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't refrigerate mine. Never even considered it to be truthful.  Getting them cold would risk making them a bit soggy wouldn't it?  As to shelf-life, I use the expiry date as a guide only.  Smell, look and taste is the only way I tell. I've had my packet in the range of years and for the purposes I use it for, it has been fine.  If I was trying to be fancy or using toasted, I would make my own as required.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2007)

I have some Italian breadcrumbs that have already been opened and half used.   Just wondering if it were safe to  use the rest.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

To the look and smell okay?  If so, taste em. If they are a bit stale, you can try to refresh in the oven.  If they don't taste nice at any stage before they are cooked, they won't later on either.

I opened a box of corn chips last night and they had expired. They were stale but I thought they may have still been alright if I covered em up with enough stuff.  Nope. The glue from the box had tainted them and they were horrible. Luckily there was enough in the toppings to just eat those parts and chuck the chips.  My point being that some things are just gone no matter what you do but you can sometimes salvage.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2007)

Was thinking of doing a meatloaf ..  will check the crumbs before I use them.  

Thanks


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

I've never had meatloaf but you use them as a thickener don't you?  Not as a crumb?  Provided they don't have a taint to them and they still look, feel, smell etc right, you probrably okay cos it will get absorbed into the meat mixture.  When I put them in hamburgers, I don't even know that they are there.  Assuming similar with meatloaf.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2007)

Similar .. 


Using breadcrumbs is a good way to stretch ground beef.  Too expensive nowadays.


----------



## GB (Nov 24, 2007)

I never put them in the fridge and I have never had them go back. the ones in my pantry right now have been there (opened) for many months. My wife just used them for a meatloaf a few weeks ago and they were as good as the day we bought them.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2007)

Doesn't it scare you that food lasts that long?   If it preserves the bread crumbs, I wonder if it's preserving us too?  LoL


----------



## GB (Nov 24, 2007)

Gossie said:


> Doesn't it scare you that food lasts that long?   If it preserves the bread crumbs, I wonder if it's preserving us too?  LoL


Nope doesn't scare me one bit. What is wrong if it does preserve you? Better than doing the opposite


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2007)

GB said:


> Nope doesn't scare me one bit. What is wrong if it does preserve you? Better than doing the opposite



Hahahaha   Good point!!!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

Something like breadcrumbs though should last if you made the bread yourself, toasted it yourself and crushed it yourself. Nature of the product. You have already taken out the moisture. Dehydrated things last longer.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2007)

Another good point!!!  Thank you all so much.     Gonna tackle this meatloaf with confidence now. LoL


----------



## jet (Nov 24, 2007)

Gossie said:


> Was thinking of doing a meatloaf ..  will check the crumbs before I use them.
> 
> Thanks



As an aside, for meatloaf I make my own bread crumbs in a food processor.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2007)

I broke my food processor and haven't replaced it yet.  Also, I'm very lazy.  hehe


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

Get stale bread, stick it in a plastic bag (zip lok is good) and hit the life out of it with a wooden rolling pin or similar!  (if you want to be boring or don't have a wooden rolling pin, you can just roll it over the bag!) Or double bag (or even triple depending on your bag) and jump up and down on it. Exercise your frustrations!!


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2007)

Bilby said:


> Get stale bread, stick it in a plastic bag (zip lok is good) and hit the life out of it with a wooden rolling pin or similar!  (if you want to be boring or don't have a wooden rolling pin, you can just roll it over the bag!) Or double bag (or even triple depending on your bag) and jump up and down on it. Exercise your frustrations!!



ROFL  You must be getting a bit overtired!!!  LoL   Send a video of YOU jumping up and down on it.  <falling on the floor laughing>


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

I would be falling on the floor - in pain - not laughing!!  Can't jump high enough anyway to get maximan impact. I'd be whacking it with the rolling pin that I've had since I was 6!! Good for whacking the life out of something!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 24, 2007)

Gossie said:


> Doesn't it scare you that food lasts that long?   If it preserves the bread crumbs, I wonder if it's preserving us too?  LoL



It *is* preserving us, in the sense that it dramatically slows the growth of harmful bacteria that would otherwise cause food poisoning. I think that's a *good* thing


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2007)

I must have been way too preserved by now.  hehe


----------



## Big Ed (Jan 23, 2008)

Make your own bread crumbs as needed.   Heat up the bread in the microwave and then set it out to dry.  Use a rolling pin or food blender to break it in to crumbs.   The shelf life will depend on how dry you make the bread and whether there is any oil in it ( that may turn ransid).  

Salid and soup crutons are a different story.  Those you bake in an oven with a little oil to hold on the seasonings.  Unlike the bread crumbs, they do have a shelf life.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 24, 2008)

I usually keep mine in the freezer, but that is mostly because I have a small kitchen and that is where I have the most storage space. Otherwise I keep them in a cupboard.

Barbara


----------



## Caine (Jan 25, 2008)

I freeze the end slices from my breads and make breadcrumbs on demand. That way I don't have to worry about shelf life.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 25, 2008)

Caine said:


> I freeze the end slices from my breads and make breadcrumbs on demand. That way I don't have to worry about shelf life.


I do that for stuffing and for bread pudding.  I have also used them for bread crumbs.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 4, 2008)

I refrigerate mine after opening .  I don't think it goes stale that quick.


----------

